# Finally finished my stained concrete



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

This is why i havent been online much....I bought a do it yourself kit online to stain the floors in the bedroom. there was carpet and i knew the pups were having some accidents but i didnt realize how bad it was. now we have a nice hard floor for less than 500$ . it took a week to prep the concrete...cleaning the dry wall mud and paint and also patching the carpet tack strip holes. then the staining, cleaning, sealing process took another week. lots of labor. good thing we did it our self. here is the concrete after we got all the paint and mud off (wish i got a pic before we cleaned it)









and here are two pics of the floor now (we put down a quarter round after the pics were taken)









and a close up


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaime, that is beautiful - it looks like marble! I love the color, too. Post some more pics when you put all the furniture in.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW!!! That is a beautiful floor. I have never heard of stained concrete flooring before. I love the way it looks and the color you chose. You did a wonderful job. I showed my DH and told him that I would love to try that in one of the rooms in the new home we will be moving into. 

Thank you for sharing and congratulations for a job well done. It looks beautiful.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

I love love love that!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's amazing! I'm sure that was a lot of work but it looks well worth it! Great job, it's beautiful!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Your new floors look awesome Jaime!!! I love them!!! Gorgeous!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That floor is beautiful, you did a great job!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That does look amazing. I had never heard of it either. Will it stay that glossy looking? Is it cold or no more so than wood? Good job!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Impressive - both in the new look and all the work you put into it! I saw an epsiode on HGTV where they did this on a patio floor. It's nice to see it translated indoors.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They came out really really nice I knew you'd like it! How is the texture on it? I might forgo the tile in the backyard depending on the texture.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it will stay glossy..it has a few coats of sealer plus a few coats of wax. u have to rewax from time to time depending on the traffic but that is easy to just mop on...no buffing. as far as being cold...it isnt any colder than tile which was the only other option ..but its hot down here so isnt bad for us.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, it does look good!!!!!! That will much easier to clean up after the P's. It does look like marble.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a lot of work. It's finished. And, it looks great.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I love it and you can tell that it's a lot of work and patience - you did a great job !!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going to be doing my house, taking up carpet this weekend. I love the looks of your floors. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

PRETTY - just don't drop a wine glass  . Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW! You did an awesome job on the floor!! It looks beautiful!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow, that is fabulous!!!! It looks amazing!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW YOUR FLOOR LOOKS AMAZING. MUST HAVE BEEN A LOT OF WORK .IT LOOKS LIKE A PROFEISIONAL CAME IN AND DID THE JOB.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 30 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598912


> That does look amazing. I had never heard of it either. Will it stay that glossy looking? Is it cold or no more so than wood? Good job![/B]


After Katrina we had to pull up the carpeting downstairs and live with a slab for a while before deciding on intalling tile. I find that the tile is a lot colder than the slab ever was. The pups absolutely refuse to sit on the tile unless they are really hot.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I must be living in the dark because I've never heard of stained concrete. That is very pretty!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

We have been wanting to try staining the concrete in our house..What book did you buy to help???? It looks Awesome!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! That's beautiful!!!! 

Our family room used to be our garage. We recently pulled up the carpeting anticipating a wood-look linoleum (his idea, not mine), so right now our floor is cement, complete with cracks and oil stains! YUKKY! I'd consider staining it if it wasn't in such horrid condition as it is.

the dogs love laying on it because it's cool.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love it! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Jaimie, that is GORGEOUS! I've heard of staining concrete, but I have never seen it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awesome Jaimie :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

The floors look great. Enjoy them...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie -- this looks fantastic. I love it. It turned out GREAT. :biggrin: 

May I ask what brand you used as we're considering this on our patio.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the web site i got the kit from is http://directcolors.com/ConcreteStain/Acid_stain.htm we also got the DVD and the wax from here. they ship and it arrives in less than a week. i also used this website for tips: http://www.diystainedconcrete.com/
its a lot of work but isnt hard to do. with time and patience u can create a beautiful floor for a low cost. the color we used was the english red


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!
I love it!! It looks great!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, really gorgeous and so much more of a statement than carpet! I want to do it now!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

HOLY WOW !!!!!!! I have never heard of this either and our house is built on a concrete slab and me and Kim have recently been dicussing our options as the hardwood floors in the house are in good shape except our bedroom where previous owners didnt take care of that room at all, I think you just supplied a very viable option to repairing the hardwood or putting carpet over it

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------

